# Curses iptables editor

## Conditional_Zenith

Does anyone know of a curses (or similar) iptables editor?  Just to clarify, I'm not after one of these things that makes rules for you, just something that that allows me to directly edit the iptables rules.  I find changing existing rules to be particularly cumbersome on the command line.

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Hu

Although not exactly what you want, you may be able to achieve acceptable behavior by using iptables-save to write out a machine-readable copy of your rules to a file.  Use your favorite text editor to modify the result, then use iptables-restore to replace the kernel tables with the ones from the file.

----------

## Conditional_Zenith

Thanks.  That is a lot more usable than the command line.

----------

## P0w3r3d

you can use vuurmuur http://vuurmuur.sourceforge.net

----------

## Conditional_Zenith

Thanks, but that's not quite what I want.  I just want to see the iptables rules I have already, and directly edit iptables rules.

----------

